# سـفر الـقضـاه نيافة الانبا مكاريوس



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

" فى تلك الأيام لم يكن ملك فى اسرائيل كل واحد عمل ما حسن فى عينيه (21 : 25) "
فشل اسرائيل المستمر ونعمة الله الأمينه
يحكى سفر القضاه تاريخ بنى اسرائيل فى زمن القضاه ، وأخبارهم فى أرض الموعد، فبدلآ من سلسلة الانتصارات التى تحققت فى زمن يشوع ، إنهزم الشعب هزائم كثيره وقد سميت هذه الفترة ( بالعصور المظلمه فى تاريخ بنى اسرائيل)
وفيه تمت نبوات موسى فى التثنية ، وأيضاً التحذيرات التى حذرهم بها يشوع قائلآ ( فأعلموا يقيناً أن الرب إلهكم لايعود يطرد أولئك الشعوب من أمامكم ، فيكونون لكم فخاً وشركاً وسوطاً على جوانبكم وشوكاً فى أعينكم حتى تبيدوا عن تلك الأرض الصالحه التى أعطاكم إياها الرب إلهكم يش 23: 13 ).
وكان العقاب الذى يسمح به الرب فى حالة الإرتداد يظهر فى صورة غزو قاهر بواسطة جيران اسرائيل من الكنعانيين ، ويسجل السفر سبعة حالات إرتداد .
ويظهر الإرتداد عموماً فى هذين الآيتيين :
1- بنى اسرائيل سألوا الرب من منا يصعد إلى الكنعانيين أولآ لمحاربتهم ؟ ( يش 1:1 )
2- من يصعد أولآ لمحاربة بنى بنيامين ؟ (18:20)
وكانت دورة حياة بنى اسرائيل هكذا :
سقوط فى الخطية ـ العبودية ـ الصلاة والصراخ ـ الخلاص ـ حالة سلام .
وسفر يشوع هو أكثر سفر نجد فيه طول أناه الله وأمانته تجاه شعب غير أمين ومرتد.
+ ويعمل الله فى الضعف والعجز لينجز الكثير :
( اهود: أعسر / شمجر يخلص بمنساس البقر / جدعون بجرار فارغه / شمشون يقتل 1000 رجل بفك حمار / يفتاح ابن إمرأة زانيه / امرأة غيورة تهزم جيش سيسرا هى دبوره )
الأسم:-
سمى السفر فى العبريه (شوفطيم) جمع شوفط أو سبط ومعناها رئيس أو قائد ، ويقال أن لفظة شوفطيم إقتبسها اليهود من الكنعانيين ، ويخبرنا عاموس بوجود قاضى عند الموآبيين (عا 3:2) كما يشير يوسيفوس إلى وجود (شوفطيم) عند أهل صور وأهل قرطاجنه.
وتعنى اللفظه فى العبريه ( صحح وضع مشبوه / أجرى العدل / نصر الحق المهدور / حقق نوعاً من التحرير)
+ لم يكن دور القضاه هو تطبيق القانون ، وإنما رد البر وإعادة الجماعه إلى الله وتخليصها من ضيقها ( وأقام الله لهم الله قضاه خلصوهم من يد ناهبيهم 16:2)
+ بل يظهر الله على مدار السفر بإعتباره القاضى الحقيقى، ففى سياق مضايقة بنى عمون للشعب (27:11) وصف الرب بأنه القاضى ، فهو يدفعهم إلى أيدى مضايقيهم بسبب شرورهم ، ثم يعود ويقيم لهم مخلصين ، ولذلك فلم يكن الحكم متوارثاً .
+ بل كان الكاهن أو رئيس الكهنه ينظر إليه كقاضى ، إذا تم فض المنازعات فى الهيكل.
+ تميز القضاه بمواهب خاصه ميزت القاده ، جاءت نتيجة حلول روح الرب عليهم ، مما جعل لهم موضعاً فريداً في الكتاب المقدس .
+ حقق القضاه ثلاث وظائف ( قيادة عسكريه / إداره / تسويه الخلافات ورد المعتدين ، وقيادة اسرائيل في طريق الفضيله).
الكاتب ، وزمن الكتابه:-
هو صموئيل النبي ، وكتبه خلال النظام الملكي فى اسرائيل (1:19 ، 25:21) وقبل أخذ داود أورشليم من اليبوسيين (21:1) وبعد مسح شاول ملكاً بوقت قصير ( قض 21:1 ، 2صم 6:5). بدليل أن بنو بنيامين لم يطردوا اليبوسيين سكان أورشليم فسكن اليبوسيين مع بنى بنيامين فى أورشليم إلى هذا اليوم (قض 21:1) وهكذا تمت الكتابه بين عامى 1043 و 1004 ق.م
أقسام السفر :-
يمكن تقسيم السفر إلى قسمين :-
1- عصر تاريخ حكم الشيوخ مدة 20 سنه بعد موت يشوع ، تتابعت الهزائم بسرعه. الإنحدارات السبعه ( ص 1-16) يقوم القضاه بأمر الرب لإنقاذ اسرائيل من العبوديه .
2- الفساد الداخلى (17-21) والكشف عن مستوى الضعف الروحى لبنى اسرائيل وسقوطهم فى عبادة الأمم التى استبقوها بينهم ( قصة ميخا + قصة اللاوى وسريته ).
والتعبير عن ذلك الإنحطاط جاء تعليله فى (25:21) [ فى تلك الأيام لم يكن ملك فى اسرائيل . كل واحد عمل ما حسن فى عينيه ].
أما الاصحاح الرئيسى فهو السادس.
لأنه يسجل التحول من الجيل الطيب الذى يعبد الله بأمانه ، إلى جيل العصاه البعيدين عن الله .
محتويات السفر:-
يعرض السفر لحياة بنى اسرائيل بعد الإستقرار فى أرض الموعد والإنتقال من حياة البدو الرحل والخيام إلى مرحله حضريه مثل التى ذاقوها قبلآ فى مصر وتركوها برغبتهم منذ 40 سنه .
عدد القضاة
يدعى السفر ب( سفر الإثنى عشر قاضياً ) ورغم أن فيه ( 17 قاضى ) إلا أن عالى وصموئيل لم يحسبا كما أن دبورة حسبت مع باراق ( ربما كان ابنها ) كما أن أبيمالك لا يعتبر قاضياً لأنه اغتصب المنصب لنفسه بعد قتل أخوته .

القضاه الكبار ( عثننئيل - اهود - دبوره - باراق - جدعون - ابيمالك - يفتاح - شمشون )
القضاه الصغار ( شمجر - تولع - يائير - ابصان - ايلون - عبدون )
ترتيب القضاه :
1- عثنئيل : أنقذ الشعب من كوشان رشعتايم ملك الآراميين بعد ذل 8 سنوات واستراحت الأرض 40 سنة ( ص 3 )
2- إهود : أنقذهم من عجلون ملك موآب ؛ أذلوا الشعب 8 سنوات وإستراحت الأرض 80 سنة ( ص 3 )
3- شمجر : أنقذ الشعب من الفلسطينيين ( ص 3 )
5،4 - باراق ، دبوره : انقذا الشعب من يابين وسيسرا الكنعانيين ؛ الذين أذلوهم 20سنة واستراحت الأرض40 سنة (ص 4،5 ).
6- جدعون : أنقذهم من المديانيين الذين ضايقوهم سبع سنوات واستراحت الأرض 40 سنه (ص 6-8)
7- أبيمالك : إغتصب الحكم بعد أبيه جدعون ، بعد قتل اخوته من أبيه ، وظل فى الحكم 3 سنوات (ص9)
8- تولع : قضى للشعب 23 سنه (ص10)
9- يائير : قضى للشعب 22 سنه (ص10)
10- يفتاح : أنقذهم من العمونيين الذين أذلوهم 18 سنه وقضى للشعب ست سنوات (ص12)
11- أبصان : قضى للشعب سبع سنوات (ص12)
12- ايلون : قضى للشعب عشر سنوات (ص12)
13- عبدون : قضى للشعب ثمانى سنوات (ص12)
14- شمشون : أنقذهم من الفلسطينيين الذين استعبدوهم 40 سنه قضى للشعب 20 سنه (13-15)
15- عالى الكاهن : قضى للشعب 40 سنه (1صم 1-4)
16- صموئيل النبى : قضى للشعب حتى قبيل موت شاول (1صم 3-28)
المده التى استغرقها حكم القضاه :-
إختلفت الآراء حول المده التى استغرقها حكم القضاه ، فالبعض يرى انها 390 سنه والبعض الآخر 319. وغيرهم
+ ولكن القديس بولس فى سفر الأعمال ، وفى مجمع أنطاكيه بسيديه يقول عن هذه الحقبه [ وبعد ذلك فى نحو أربعمائة وخمسين سنه أعطاهم قضاه حتى صموئيل النبى (أع 20:13) ] .
+ فما بين الخروج من مصر ، وحتى طرد اليبوسيين على يد داود من حصن صهيون ، بإعتبار ذلك تخلصاً نهائياً من الوثنيين . تصل المده إلى 450 سنه.
ويقول المؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس أن المده من الخروج إلى بناء الهيكل 592 سنه ، يخصم منها 40 سنه ( فترة التيه فى البريه) ، 25 سنه حكم يشوع ، 40 سنه حكم شاول ،40 سنه داود ، 4 سنوات من حكم سليمان قبل بناء الهيكل .

أحداث فى السفر
تأثر اليهود بإغراءات كنعان ، ولم يصمدوا فى وجه إغراءاتهم وجاذبية آلهتهم لاسيما بخصوص إخصاب الأرض والعواقر.
ويقول الكتاب [ وعند موت القاضى كانوا يرجعون ويفسدون أكثر من آبائهم بالذهاب وراء آلهة أخرى ليعبدوها ويسجدوا لها 19:2]
اهود وعجلون ملك موآب:-
هو اهود بن جيرا البنيامينى رجلاً أعسى ، أرسل معه بني اسرائيل هديه إلى عجلون ، وصنع له سيفاً ذو حدين طوله ذراع أخفاه تحت ثيابه وبعد تسليم الهديه صرف حامليها ، وعاد إلى الملك متظاهراً بأن له معه كلام خاص ولما صرف الملك رجاله ، وكان جالساً فى مكان صيفى (علية البرود) ولما قام عن كرسيه استل اهود سيفه بيده اليسرى من على فخذه اليمين وضربه فى بطنه بقوه حتى دخل القائم وراء النصل وأطبق الشحم عليه وخرج من (الشرج) ، وخرج " ولما أبطأ الملك دخل عبيده فوجدوه مقتولاً بينما كان اهود قد عبر منطقة المنحوتات " ولما وصل ضرب بالبوق فخرج إليه رجال الحرب وقاتلوا الموآبيين وسقط منهم 10.000 آلاف رجل ولم ينجي أحد .
+ استراحت الأرض 80 سنه
+ ممكن استخدام الخداع فى الحروب
شمجر بن عناه :
يقال أنه غريب الجنس
رجل شجاع - فلاح فى الحقل - معنى المنساس - الضرب لا يعني القتل............الخ

دبورة :
نبية زوجة لفيدوت ،كانت تجلس تتنبأ تحت نخلة دبورة هي ارسلت لباراق لكي يصعد لمحاربة سيسرا رئيس جيوش يابين ملك كنعان ( تعليق على النبوه والأنبياء)
+ سقط جيش سيسرا وهرب إلى خيمة ياعيل امرأه جابر التينى (لأنه كان صلح بين يابين وعشيرة جابر) وسنته من وطب اللبن وهو متعب فنام وأخذت الوتد واليتده ونقلته وخرج باراق يطلبه سيسرا فهنأته ياعيل بمقتل سيسرا

جدعون :
الدعوه (انطلق .. خلص اسرائيل .. افلم ارسلك؟ (14:6) تشبه دعوه موسي وارميا وبولس (انى ارسلك).. " لاتخف "
الجزه الصوف والعذراء
- قصة شرب الماء واختيار الجنود
- الجرار الفارغه.

أبيمالك:
هو ابن سريه لجدعون من شكيم ، بينما كان له سبعون أخ من أمهات أخر .. ذهب إلى أهل شكيم وأغراهم بأن يملك هو عليهم لأنه من لحمهم ، فوافقوا ، وأعطوه مالاً فاستأجر رجالاً بطالين وذهب إلى بيت يربعل وقتل أخوته السبعين على حجر واحد ، إلا يوثام الذى نجا
+ وشرح مثل الأشجار
ملك أبيمالك 3 سنين ، فغدر أهل شكيم به فقاتلهم وأحرق البرج الذى هناك بمن فيه.
- ذهب إلى تاباص وأراد تكرار ما فعل ، واقترب من البرج ولكن امرأه من فوق ألقت عليه حجر الرحي فشرخت رأسه فطلب من حامل سلاحه أن يقتله ففعل .. (قض9)

يفتاح:
ابن امرأه زانيه ولما كبر اخوته من أم أخرى طردوه وأقام فى أرض طوب ، ولما ثقل العمونيون على اسرائيل ارسلوا يطلبون رئاسته لهم ومحاربته إياهم فإشترط أن يصبح رئيساً عليهم متى هزم الأعداء فوافقوا.
وتفاوض مع العمونيين فرفضوا فقرر شن الحرب عليهم ..
+ نذر يفتاح .. والحديث عنه ..(34:11)
شمشون:
مشكلة العاطفه .. والإنتحار
أصنام ميخا
(18،17)
تشيران حادثتا ميخا وسرية اللاوى إلى الفساد الذى استشرى بين بنى اسرائيل
+ تحولت العباده إلى الشكليه ، حتى ظن كل من يجد لاوياً ويجعله كاهناً فى بيته أن الرب انجح طريقه ، حتى ولو كهن أمام أصنام كما قام سبط دان بسرقة التمثال وحمل الكاهن بالقوه لكى يكهن لهم فيرضي الله عنهم .
2- اللاوىوسريته:
(19-21)
أراد أن يطيب خاطر زوجته التى غضبت منه ، وعند رجوعه إلى أن يبيت إلا فى مكان فيه يهود (فى جعبة بنيامين) أذلو سريته طوال الليل حتى ماتت ، قطعها 12 قطعه وأرسل إلى جميع الأسباط.
وقامت الحرب بين اليهود وسبط بنيامين حتى كاد يهلك إلى هذا الحادث البشع أشار هوشع(9:9 ، 9:10) .
المسيح فى السفر:-
كان كل قاضى حاكم ومخلص وراعى لشعب من الناحيتين الروحيه والسياسيه ، ولذلك يشبه القاضى دور السيد المسيح كمخلص وملك ... وعلى مدار السفر ينمو الشعور بالحاجه إلى مخلص طاهر وعادل .
+ ومن بين القضاه الـ 17 وجد المحارب مثل (عثنئيل ؛ جدعون) .. والكاهن مثل (عالى) .. ونبى مثل (صموئيل) .
وقد إجتمعت هذه الخصائص فى السيد المسيح (نبي وكاهن وملك).

 منقول​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع اخي الغالي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع اخي الغالي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*منتهى الشكر ليكم أخى الحبيب

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم*


----------



## الروح النارى (15 مارس 2010)

*شــــــــكراااً ليــ ااالنهيسى ـــك*​ 
*رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*

*ملخص بسيط لسفر القضاة*
*حيث كان الرب هو الملك على شعبه*

*سلام ومحبة المسيح معاك*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 مارس 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شــــــــكراااً ليــ ااالنهيسى ـــك*​
> *رااائع ... رااائع ... رااائع*
> 
> *ملخص بسيط لسفر القضاة*
> ...


*

شكرا جدا ليكم

الرب يبارك مروركم 


الرائع جدااا​
​*


----------

